# Wavemaker or not?



## kgmarsch

I purchased an Aquael Glossy 405L / 5Ft aquarium last December. I started it off with 2 already established Fluval U4 filters. A couple of weeks ago I got a Fluval FX6. I sill have the U4 filters in the tank (as well as the FX6) - they are at the "far end" of the tank and barely visible against the black background.

My question is, I want to maximise water flow in the tank to help move waste towards the filter out. Would replacing the 2 U4s with a wave maker be better at doing this, or is the extra filtration of the U4's more of a benefit.

The tank is stocked with mixed African Cichlids. Tests show that the water quality is close on perfect, I just want the natural flow of the tank to help me with keeping the floor of the tank clean.


----------



## glenngreen

I am interested in a discussion on this as well. I believe that more flow is nearly always better, but it does not all have to be done by the filters. Good flow will keep detritus suspended in the water so existing filters will catch it. I am thinking of a cross flow pump like a maxspect gyre. I'd like to hear from someone using one of these on a sand bed. I think the cichlids would benefit from the current, and the cleaner substrate.


----------



## DJRansome

There are ways to get flow and clean substrate without a wavemaker. And too much flow can exhaust the fish if they can't rest.

I just use filtration, 8X to 10X GPH.


----------



## BlueSunshine

We use the IceCap 3K gyre pump on our 6' tank. It's been running for about 10 months now and is absolutely great. The tank has pool filter sand and aragonite sand for substrate. We run it at a lower speed during the night and higher speeds during the day. The constant speed settings are the only ones we use. 
Very glad we gave one a try. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## The Morning

I find that my fish seem to enjoy swimming into the current and if they do get tired they can easily duck behind a rock or into a cave. Judging from your tank there is ample spaces that a rich could get out of the current. I run a canister on either end a a wave maker on one end. It definitely helps to keep water cleaner.


----------



## glenngreen

BlueSunshine said:


> We use the IceCap 3K gyre pump on our 6' tank. It's been running for about 10 months now and is absolutely great. The tank has pool filter sand and aragonite sand for substrate. We run it at a lower speed during the night and higher speeds during the day. The constant speed settings are the only ones we use.
> Very glad we gave one a try. :thumb: :thumb:


Can the IceCap be programmed for the two different constant speeds and the time for each, or do you adjust manually? I'm not familiar with how programmable the controller is for those. Also, how long have you had it and do you find it quiet or noisy?


----------



## BlueSunshine

glenngreen said:


> BlueSunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> We use the IceCap 3K gyre pump on our 6' tank. It's been running for about 10 months now and is absolutely great. The tank has pool filter sand and aragonite sand for substrate. We run it at a lower speed during the night and higher speeds during the day. The constant speed settings are the only ones we use.
> Very glad we gave one a try. :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Can the IceCap be programmed for the two different constant speeds and the time for each, or do you adjust manually? I'm not familiar with how programmable the controller is for those. Also, how long have you had it and do you find it quiet or noisy?
Click to expand...

You can set the speed from 10% to 100% in increments of 10%. There are 24 one hour periods you can set at the desired speed of your choice, it changes automatically. Also has a manual mode if that is what you choose to use. The feed time turns the unit off for 10 minutes then restarts to what ever mode it was in. The unit sits about two inches under the water line.
We use it in our 6' tank that sits in our living room, no problem with noise. Late at night when everyone and everything is quiet I can hear a slight hum, but then again I have very excellent hearing.


----------



## Steve C

I have two wavemakers in my 240g 6ft tank. My cichlids like them and IMO they help in many ways. One thing is they circulate heat in the tank evenly, another is when you drop food in I have my feeding port right over where the wavemaker is so the food goes through the whole tank and even the smaller fish have a chance to get some rather than just the bullies grabbing it as it falls straight down when there is no wavemaker. Then the obvious benefits such as helping to suspend waste so it gets picked up by the filter intakes.

The fish enjoy it as well. Quite often I will see them playing in the outflow of the wavemake. There's no concern about it tiring them IMO. One thing is you aren't putting a huge wavemaker than creates giant currents in the tank. You are just selecting one that will add some flow based on your tank size. If a fish doesn't want to be in the flow then there are current breaks in the tank from the rocks/wood/decor etc. Also with mine I have settings like BlueSunShine has were I can adjust the flow 10%-100%, it can be a constant flow or it can pulse, and on mine (Jabo rw-8) it has a night sensor so when the room light is turned off it automatically turns the wavemaker off.

So IMO a wavemaker is not "needed" but they do have many good benefits so I like to use them in my larger tanks.


----------



## glenngreen

I think I'm sold on the idea of getting one, for all of the above reasons. Especially, keeping the sand clean.

I have chosen CaribSea's Sahara Sand, and that has made the choice of pump more difficult. I want good flow but I don't want a sand storm. I think the idea of a controllable pump is ideal, so I can run it slow enough to prevent storms, and also slow/off at night for the sleep cycle. Not to mention the delay timer for feeding. I have forgotten to turn the old hydors (previous tank) back on after feeding.

Now to choose one... I'll research the IceCap/Maxspect and the Jaebo RW-8, but are there any other choices?


----------



## glenngreen

BlueSunshine said:


> We use the IceCap 3K gyre pump on our 6' tank. It's been running for about 10 months now and is absolutely great. The tank has pool filter sand and aragonite sand for substrate. We run it at a lower speed during the night and higher speeds during the day. The constant speed settings are the only ones we use.
> Very glad we gave one a try. :thumb: :thumb:


Does the gyre flow across the whole 6' from left to right with only one pump on the end?


----------



## BlueSunshine

It sure does and with ease. It flows across the top, down the end and back across the bottom creating a loop as advertised. The time settings are great. This is how we have our set, 50%- 8 am to 2 pm, 30%- 2 pm to 9 pm, 10%- 9 pm to 8 am. I will switch to manual mode, about once a week, and go 100% for about an hour just to watch them swim. LOL At 100% it will move the sand after awhile.
Funny how Steve C mentions spreading food....we do the same thing. :thumb:


----------



## Cyphound

I use powerheads with sponges attached in all my tanks. Some powered heads have huge water movement but release or disperse that water in a gentle fashion.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

I simply run a wavemaker, where needed, on the same timer as my lighting. But the ability to adjust flow rates is certainly interesting.


----------

